# Questions of sighting my rifles (22LR & 22mag)



## Flatlander1963 (Sep 21, 2007)

I recently aquired two bolt actions in 22LR and 22 mag. I only boresighted the 22mag and shot once at each of the black targets for this and hit the 10 on both (other shots from a guy I tried to help).

Moved to 50 yards and 22mag on left white target and 22lr on right.

Two questions: Should I be trying to dial in at 50 yards? I doubt I will be shooting either at much more than that. And what is my minute of angle on the groupings on the right? I one scope adjust on each rifle. It looks like 1 MOA to me. Thanks.


----------



## Flatlander1963 (Sep 21, 2007)

boresighted the 22lr on a previous day .nm.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Remember certain cartridges will shoot different for example. 22 mag 40 grn bullets will not shoot as flat as 30 grn bullets. I zero my 22 mag with 30 grn bullets at 25 yards that puts me about .5 inch hight at 50 and right on at 100 using CCI 30 grn vmax. I think you may want to shoot some more groups using all types of ammo that you may use in the field to get a good feel for how the rifle shoots.
You say 50 yards will be you max range? Dont make this mistake be ready for shots fom 15 to 125 yards with the 22 mag and 15 to about 100 with the 22lr. :2cents:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

A minute of angle at 50 yards is 1/2 inch - smaller than the size of a dime. The targets on the right, if those are .22 holes, appear to be two minutes of angle (one inch) or larger.
Pete


----------



## Flatlander1963 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. I'm on my way to the range with different ammo and a log book and a better plan I think. Gordon


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

get cci bullets for the 22 mag! theyre fun on little squirels. cauz they blow the tar out of them.thats not why i shoot them but it a sight of a lifetime!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Flatlander1963 said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'm on my way to the range with different ammo and a log book and a better plan I think. Gordon


A log book for a .22 rimfire?


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Jiff: "A log book for a .22 rimfire?"

I can understand that, though it is uncommon. Any time that I have bought new .22s, especially target pistols, I have made it a point to buy as many kinds of .22 ammo - match ammo and otherwise - as I could afford and then go to the range, sit down and bench the gun, shooting repeat five shot groups with each kind of ammo. The idea was/is to determine which type(s) the particular firearm had a preference for. When dealing with 12-15 kinds of ammo, a log book is a help. My Hi-Standard likes Federal std. vel. as much or more than more expensive match ammo. An Anschutz that I own shoots the top line Federal better than anything else that I have tried. I found that info by shooting and recording the results and then looking the data over when I was done. It might take me two or three trips to the range and writing down info was better than trying to remember.
Pete


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

That's true I guess. The thought never crossed my mind to do it for a .22 rimfire. I can see it though. Especially on the high end rifles. :beer:


----------

